# My hedgehog always bite his ass



## Muyaboii (May 19, 2021)

Hi everyone,

My hedgehog name is Muya. He is a boy. This problem happened since last year until now. I took him to meet exotic doctor many times. My little boy always bite his ass when I didn’t stay home or sleep.He got wound in the same point. Even I clean his wound everyday or when doctor gave medicine, I always apply/ feed him his medication on time as prescribed.

When his wound almost better or recovery, he will bite his ass next days.

I tried everything for him but this problem can’t solve until now. I need suggestions about this problem for him. Thank you for your help.


----------



## cassiemcdonough (May 4, 2021)

Muyaboii said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My hedgehog name is Muya. He is a boy. This problem happened since last year until now. I took him to meet exotic doctor many times. My little boy always bite his ass when I didn’t stay home or sleep.He got wound in the same point. Even I clean his wound everyday or when doctor gave medicine, I always apply/ feed him his medication on time as prescribed.
> 
> ...


hmm, ive never heard of this problem before. It sounds like a stress response? Or maybe boredom when you arent home to play? Im sure you have already checked for mites or other infections if he has been to the vet many of times.. I believe there are shirts for hedgehogs to wear after surgery if they are picking at their incision since they cant wear cones, so maybe you could look into to that? It might be hard because of the placement tho:/. I wish you and your hedgie the best and I hope you find a way to stop him from being a butt-biter!


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Are you sure he is biting it? Is it possible his quills are irritating the spot, maybe he scratches it on something to get an itch in his cage? Maybe something sharp in his cage? I would try giving him lots of entertainment when you are not home and if you see him doing it, blow on him or pat him, he may learn not to do this because it has negative consequences. Maybe he is hungry? Make sure he has fresh food and water. Otherwise, I would suggest trying to get some type of animal-safe bandage or something from the vet to cover it so he cannot bite his bottom. Good luck!


----------



## Muyaboii (May 19, 2021)

cassiemcdonough said:


> hmm, ive never heard of this problem before. It sounds like a stress response? Or maybe boredom when you arent home to play? Im sure you have already checked for mites or other infections if he has been to the vet many of times.. I believe there are shirts for hedgehogs to wear after surgery if they are picking at their incision since they cant wear cones, so maybe you could look into to that? It might be hard because of the placement tho:/. I wish you and your hedgie the best and I hope you find a way to stop him from being a butt-biter!


Thank you for your suggestion and reply.

The doctor tried about collar but he screamed and stressed more. The doctor also check about mites or other infection every time. He always got selamectin every 3-4 months. Now, I have to clean his wound by spray that doctor give me everyday. I will try more to take care of him. Thank you for your helping again 😄


----------



## Muyaboii (May 19, 2021)

Spiky_Floof<3 said:


> Are you sure he is biting it? Is it possible his quills are irritating the spot, maybe he scratches it on something to get an itch in his cage? Maybe something sharp in his cage? I would try giving him lots of entertainment when you are not home and if you see him doing it, blow on him or pat him, he may learn not to do this because it has negative consequences. Maybe he is hungry? Make sure he has fresh food and water. Otherwise, I would suggest trying to get some type of animal-safe bandage or something from the vet to cover it so he cannot bite his bottom. Good luck!


Thank you for your suggestion and reply

I am confident that he bite his ass becauseI have ever seen it before. When I back home, I saw him coiling and bite his ass. I have to carry him and grope his back soft for making him relax. He will better and slacken himself.

I change his food, drink and pad in his cage every 3 days. Even though I did it all, he still bite his ass😅

However, Thank you again for your helping me. I will try more to take care of him.


----------



## cczplore (Jan 26, 2019)

Has the Dr done any ultra sounds? Our hedgie was biting himself around the neck area kept rewounding the area as it healed. Dr input was that if they are not feeling well they will attack themselves as they are not able to lick or go after as area that is bothering them. Ours turned out to be battling UTI's and we have had to do several rounds of anitibiotics. Your hedgie is trying to tell you that something is wrong. Unfortunately we have to figure out knowing their behaviors what they are telling us. Something is bothering your little guy has his urine and feces been tested? good luck I know how stressful this is for you in wanting to help and not knowing what to do. Take care


----------

